# Info par produktiem >  Punktmetināšanas aparāts МТ-1222

## Imis

Kaut kas no viņa ir, kaut kas nav. 
  Esot pirms daudziem gadiem izrauta viss vadības bloks ( kads esot satelītuztvērēju no tā veidojis ). šodien tur ar kaut ko ir substituēts, bet nu nevarot īsti kā vajag regulēt. plānākus materiālus par 3mm sadedzinot.
 Izskatās apmēram šāds:
http://www.ati.com.ua/foto-mashina-kont ... 80512.html

Ko var darīt? Var no kreivzemes mēģināt vadības bloku pasūtīt (RKS-801) ~300ls rubļos, plus vēl ceļš noteikti.
Kādam varbūt ir aparāta pase? Nekur internetā nevar atrast.
Citi varianti?

----------


## Vikings

Bloka shēmām noteikti jābūt netā atrodamām - vienā no darbiem šitāds pats mira nost un cilvēks kas to remontēja shēmas bija atradis.

----------


## guguce

Pēc papīriem šitais arī der:
РКС-502 
te shēma:
http://www.chipmaker.ru/files/getdownload/1391/

----------

